
Trismegistos: Database of Ancient Papyri - dr_dshiv
https://www.trismegistos.org/guide.php
======
dr_dshiv
I think crowdsourcing+Tech might allow for a new era of discovery. We only
have about 1% of classical material remaining, but every year, hundreds of
papyri are discovered -- mostly by looters. Why is ancient knowledge relevant?

I like to think about how "Ancient Intelligence" might intersect with
artificial intelligence. Cute, I know, but bear with me. Ancient intelligence
created human civilization. Artificial intelligence will transition us to what
comes next. Perhaps the Ancient Intelligence can help retain our humanity as
we transition?

~~~
tempguy9999
Pretty silly suggestion if you knew a bit about ancient history, or not so
ancient.

Slavery, oppression by any means (taxation or force), fights to the death as
entertainment, hideous punishments, genocide, immense inequity, tyrants
killing at whim, women usually treated like crap, forced prostitution, rape
with little or no recourse for the victim, minimal to no education for most...
which part of that do you consider civilised.

~~~
ThalesX
This is taking what the poster above you said, hammering it into your own
world view and then accusing him of a misunderstanding of civilization.

> A civilization or civilisation is any complex society characterized by urban
> development, social stratification imposed by a cultural elite, symbolic
> systems of communication, and a perceived separation from and domination
> over the natural environment.

I tend to agree with this definition and as you can see, there is no asterisk
(*) regarding ```Slavery, oppression by any means (taxation or force), fights
to the death as entertainment, hideous punishments, genocide, immense
inequity, tyrants killing at whim, women usually treated like crap, forced
prostitution, rape with little or no recourse for the victim, minimal to no
education for most```.

Now, going back to the poster's argument, it is possible that an artificial
intelligence will start developing society in its own understanding of it and
it might emulate some aspects of early civilizations (yes, even the ones
containing rape, minimal education, genocide, immense inequity), and perhaps
it is important to study those in order to understand a possible new one.

So try to retaliate his argument with another one in the context set by him
rather than trying to hammer in your civilization not compatible with things
you don't like world view...

~~~
tempguy9999
I'd actually agree with you, that I misrepresented him (and didn't check the
meaning of civilisation - good catch there!) except for his last line, to wit
"Perhaps the Ancient Intelligence can help retain our humanity as we
transition?"

I take 'humanity' here to mean _not_ doing the evils I was talking about - but
which ancient cultures did in fact do in horrible abundance.

------
dr_dshiv
>Trismegistos [TM], called after the famous epithet of Hermes - Thoth, the
Egyptian god of wisdom and writing who also played a major role in Greek
religion and philosophy, is a platform aiming to surmount barriers of language
and discipline in the study of texts from the ancient world... (roughly BC 800
- 800 AD).

>The core component of TM is Trismegistos Texts, currently counting 804,940
entries.

>... Trismegistos increasingly wants to be a platform where information can be
found about all texts from antiquity, thus facilitating cross-cultural and
cross-linguistic research.

>...our aim is to lead people to the partner websites, where more information,
often including also photographs, transliterations and translations of the
texts, can be found.

------
dr_dshiv
At Papyri.info

>Papyrological Editor (PE) enables multi-author, version controlled, peer
reviewed scholarly curation of papyrological texts, translations, commentary,
scholarly metadata, institutional catalog records, bibliography, and images.

All papyri with English translations are here:
[http://papyri.info/search?DATE_MODE=LOOSE&DOCS_PER_PAGE=15&T...](http://papyri.info/search?DATE_MODE=LOOSE&DOCS_PER_PAGE=15&TRANSL=en)

------
goto11
It is said that there are enough unread and uncategorized papyri in museums
around the worlds to keep historians occupied for a century.

